# best protein powder that mixes well without a blender?



## gonado_telo (Sep 13, 2018)

I have just tried Musclepharm Combat Protein (cookies and cream) and it mixes very well, so much better than the ON 100% Whey Protein.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 13, 2018)

This is really good imo & they exept a 45.00 offer 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NOW-Foods-...590869&hash=item33f3a1f3bd:g:kPoAAOSw6j9bjsWB


----------



## stonetag (Sep 13, 2018)

It would serve you well to search "protein" on the forum because we get that question, or similar every other week.


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 13, 2018)

honestly i just use the walmart $16.99 iso protein. it mixes well with water, smooth and clean. taste is pretty damn good. I keep getting those adds on FB for Sparta for those killer flavor ones: Fruity Pebbles, Blueberry Muffin...god those look good. now if only there were samples...like $60 for a standard jug...uh no. but try the WM if it fits what you need


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 13, 2018)

Doh... read the title wrong. Lol


----------



## Trump (Sep 13, 2018)

Myprotein by far


----------



## Spongy (Sep 13, 2018)

I'm with Trump.  Myprotein.  They also continuously run sales.  

I also really enjoy atlarge nutrition but they are $$$


----------



## Trump (Sep 13, 2018)

Spongy said:


> I'm with Trump.  Myprotein.  They also continuously run sales.
> 
> I also really enjoy atlarge nutrition but they are $$$



 If you time it right you can get upto 50-60% off what you want. I must have 4 months of choc brownie impact whey left that got in a 40% off deal. I just wait for the emails to come trough when it’s a deal for what I use I buy a bunch of it


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 13, 2018)

Milk......


----------



## Gadawg (Sep 13, 2018)

Eat meat. .......


----------



## Spongy (Sep 13, 2018)

Trump said:


> If you time it right you can get upto 50-60% off what you want. I must have 4 months of choc brownie impact whey left that got in a 40% off deal. I just wait for the emails to come trough when it’s a deal for what I use I buy a bunch of it



same lol.  I have 33lbs of oat powder and 55lbs of protein.  Love the salted caramel, I mix it with plain greek yogurt, almond milk, and a frozen banana for a dessert.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 13, 2018)

Spongy said:


> same lol.  I have 33lbs of oat powder and 55lbs of protein.  Love the salted caramel, I mix it with plain greek yogurt, almond milk, and a frozen banana for a dessert.



wow that sounds fking delicious


----------



## Trump (Sep 13, 2018)

Spongy said:


> same lol.  I have 33lbs of oat powder and 55lbs of protein.  Love the salted caramel, I mix it with plain greek yogurt, almond milk, and a frozen banana for a dessert.



 Chocolate fudge brownie protein, Greek yoghurt, sugar free chocolate chips and natural peanut butter for my dessert


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 13, 2018)

I believe they have a 40% thing going now


----------



## Spongy (Sep 13, 2018)

https://us.myprotein.com/referrals.l...=JONATHAN-RHVV

30% off first order for those interested.


----------



## Jin (Sep 13, 2018)

Spongy said:


> https://us.myprotein.com/referrals.l...=JONATHAN-RHVV
> 
> 30% off first order for those interested.


 
Please post the Japan link. Thanks.


----------



## Spongy (Sep 13, 2018)

Jin said:


> Please post the Japan link. Thanks.



ok

https://www.myprotein.jp/


----------



## German89 (Sep 13, 2018)

If you shake it really fuxking hard, for a solid 30 seconds, it will mix very well. Believe it or not.


----------



## motown1002 (Sep 13, 2018)

German89 said:


> If you shake it really fuxking hard, for a solid 30 seconds.......



Fixed it for ya!  :32 (1):


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 13, 2018)

Whatever happened to True Protein?


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 13, 2018)

gonado_telo said:


> I have just tried Musclepharm Combat Protein (cookies and cream) and it mixes very well, so much better than the *ON 100% Whey Protein.*




Assume you are speaking of Gold Standard 100 % Whey (ON) if not ignore lol...BUT that shit is the bomb protein just shaking!! :32 (20):[h=1][/h]


----------



## Chillinlow (Sep 14, 2018)

Dymatize ISO was always easy to mix and tasted good to me no issues


----------



## German89 (Sep 14, 2018)

motown1002 said:


> Fixed it for ya!  :32 (1):



Lmfao. Thanks!


----------



## Trump (Sep 14, 2018)

German89 said:


> If you shake it really fuxking hard, for a solid 30 seconds, it will mix very well. Believe it or not.



I bet your good at that


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 14, 2018)

You’ve been prepping for this since you first discovered jerkin off. 
Remember your training.


----------

